# Stabilizers or no on a tiller attachment



## Ryan828 (11 mo ago)

So basically im real new to tiller attachments.... I can not figure out how to get the stabilizers to hookup to it. Do i need them with it?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you have a picture you could share of their location? Could it be a depth gauge, skid shoe or parking stand? If no pic...maybe a make and model, so we're on the same page..
Welcome to the forum... B.


----------

